# 1999 eagle skimmer 16 (Morgan skimmer 16)



## BigGreg66 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Tunnel model? I believe that tunnel design is exactly the one Majestic boats copied and used on the savage crack model. It was very slow. I had one with a 90 on it. They also made a model with your hull design, different cap. Bossman boats made/makes the same boat too. My guess is that’s why it is so slow. Majestic ventilated the tunnel. If you closed they vent, the transom would get sucked down below water level when getting on plane. Scary. I tried, I know.

just looked closer, not sure yours is a tunnel as transom is not raised high enough.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice boat. You should love it. I have a friend with an 18’ (Bossman) and it’s great. Fairly shallow and is like walking around on a dock stable. I looked at some of the original Morgans a couple years ago that a local guy had which were NOS and had been just sitting having never been used for many years. Looking back I should have bought one but didn’t know enough at the time.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not going to get any more speed with that hull and small HP.


----------

